# Great Deals on Buttkicker Gear!



## RSH

*We have limited amount of buttkicker gear which is going on SALE !!!*

Available items at discounted prices:

Buttkicker amplifier BKA-1000-4A 
Buttkicker Quick Connect Package BK-QCP 
Buttkicker BK-LFE 
Buttkicker Couch/Chair Mounting Kit BK-CMAK 
Buttkicker BK-HTSEP (includes: BKA-1000-4A, BK-QCP, BK-LINK) 
Buttkicker LFE Kit (includes: BK-LFE, BKA-1000-4A amp, BK cable kit, Chair/Couch Mounting Kit) 


Please email to *[email protected] *or call *732 617-2348 *for your best price.


----------



## RSH

What exactly are you looking for? 

Can you be more specific?


----------

